# Beijing,China - Chinese Capital,In 2008



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

^^ Additionally, all the highrises are in the CBD while buildings in the financial street are all below 100m because of the strict height regulation.


----------



## Teriyaki (Mar 4, 2008)

very modern city...reminds me a mix of Hong Kong,Singapore and Tokyo


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

all highrises are located in CBD area along the east 3rd ring road, as shown in below pictures.



>


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Awesome pictures.I believe Beijing will be developed in 10 years.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic photos!


----------



## ginsun (Mar 4, 2008)

except the acient buildings, i hate them all. not beautifull at all.


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

*oh, my lord. that is so beautiful! simply breathtaking!!*


----------



## beijingape (Mar 6, 2008)

kuw01medan said:


> *Why Beijing doesnt have Building higher than 350 m like Shanghai, Shenzhen n Guangzhou???*


thats because we dont give a shit to high buildings


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

Not like Shanghai and Shenzhen, Beijing is a city with more than 3000 years history and has been the capital of China for about 800 years. Beijing doesn't need a lot of supertalls, that's not her style.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the last three pics really cool.


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

beijingape said:


> thats because we dont give a shit to high buildings


stay cool. it is so obvious s/he carefully picked the number - 350m. for this kind of stupid and provoking posts, being ignored is all they deserve.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Beijing does not need 350m+ highrises to look beautiful. it might be the best civil planned city in China. Highrises are strictly forbidden inside 3rd Ring road, which makes the old architectures standing out, like Forbidden City, Heaven's Temple and Beihai.


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

^^ Well said. What makes Beijing so attractive and beautiful is it has such a large scale of magnificent ancient architectures. There are many new and modern highrises in Beijing, but they are never the focal point even though they are interesting places to visit.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

agree. the old architacture is Beijing's soul.

Jiao Lou


















Beihai


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Zhongguancun area


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice pics and it would be better if they are not being PSed so much.


----------



## Taihoku_Formosa (Jul 5, 2004)

I hope I can visit Beijing next years(well..i guess it will be hard to get a flight ticket to beijing this summer lol).


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, Zhongguancun looks stunning!


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

Taihoku_Formosa said:


> I hope I can visit Beijing next years(well..i guess it will be hard to get a flight ticket to beijing this summer lol).


Beijing certainly will not welcome people with dream of Taihoku.


----------



## 西藏属于中國 (Mar 30, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

new pics? 
who can work for that


----------



## Taihoku_Formosa (Jul 5, 2004)

kelvinyang said:


> Beijing certainly will not welcome people with dream of Taihoku.


What's wrong with a historical name? Some of us use our nicknames to show off our knowledge of our hometown. Nothing much... it is u who is too political about it.
Actually, TW's 2nd biggest city Kaohsung is still a Japanese name(高雄). Anyway, this thread is not the place to discuss this further.

It is ok if you dont welcome me, but my Chinese friends will. I love China and it's people. ...and of course Beijing 
Maybe you are one of the people who may turn others into anti-China instead of pro-China.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

What does taihoku mean? Is that a japanese word or something?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

ginsun said:


> except the acient buildings, i hate them all. not beautifull at all.


Why do you hate them ? that's characteristic of chinesse culture without them Beijing is not what it is , besides the WORLD will be boring with the same Architectural design every where .Modern and Classic is the best combination in every Country at any given time , that's my opinion


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Tama said:


> Beijing is looking very clean now, someone told me that the government was trying to encourage people to use public transport to decrease the pollution? Is that true?


Yes, the transit ticket is very cheaper than before. With one ticket, you can take as many transits as you want one day.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> What does taihoku mean? Is that a japanese word or something?


Tai 台 hoku 北 in Japanese.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

^^I see. Thanks!


----------



## Vagabond (Jul 15, 2007)

^^
I will show you the impoverished countryside of China, but first tell me where you come from?


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Beijing looks great. I am going next summer as well as Shanghai and Xi'an. I can not wait!


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

credit goes to yuzhengxuan from Beijingupdates.com

San Yuan Bridge Area


----------



## TheBigKahuna (Dec 25, 2002)

What are you ranting and raving about?


----------



## Austin Liu (Aug 30, 2006)

gl22 said:


> the communist leaders take advatage of its own cheap labor people to build those palace for themslves enjoyment! shame on those barstards!!! below the city of beijing ground, is the blood, tears, bones and dead bodies of chinese construction workers!!
> 
> 
> 2008 Beijing Olympic, 3 million of chinese migrant workers who built this city will be cleared out of beijing in next few month as the event comes near! make a way and space for foreign visitors to have a good time in beijing! the chinese from the ohter parts of china will not be allowed to enter beijing during Olympic time in order to keep beijing clean, tidy, well-organised and confortable stay for the foreign visitors! overall, making the foreign vistiors a very confortable and enjoyable stay in bejing during the Olympic will be first pirority! at costs of chinese people!
> ...


lunatic....


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

gl22 said:


> the communist leaders take advatage of its own cheap labor people to build those palace for themslves enjoyment! shame on those barstards!!! below the city of beijing ground, is the blood, tears, bones and dead bodies of chinese construction workers!!
> 
> 
> 2008 Beijing Olympic, 3 million of chinese migrant workers who built this city will be cleared out of beijing in next few month as the event comes near! make a way and space for foreign visitors to have a good time in beijing! the chinese from the ohter parts of china will not be allowed to enter beijing during Olympic time in order to keep beijing clean, tidy, well-organised and confortable stay for the foreign visitors! overall, making the foreign vistiors a very confortable and enjoyable stay in bejing during the Olympic will be first pirority! at costs of chinese people!
> ...


You are such a shameless liar. Everyone is welcome to visit and stay in Beijing at any time. The hard-working construction workers not only don't need to leave but also are welcome to the game. Some companies even paid wedding ceremony for young workers at the completed Venues. Making up those lies only proves you are a despicable and pathetic loser.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

It’s not a good idea to boycott Olympics. But the Beijing dictatorship have nothing to do with "Olympic Principles"...Who cares about "Olympic Principles"? I don´t.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

mark renton said:


> It’s not a good idea to boycott Olympics. But the Beijing dictatorship have nothing to do with "Olympic Principles"...Who cares about "Olympic Principles"? I don´t.[/QUO
> why not throw 1000 nuclear missles to china, erase china out of the world map? it's an efficent way.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

"The Place" shopping mall

(beijingupdates.com)


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

*Beijing*

What a place.

:applause::applause::applause:

:rock::rock:

:horse:

J.P.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

those photos are taken in new Sanlitun?
they look very modern


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Foglio1986 said:


>


Very nice airport, i like it  ^^ It is new, right?


----------



## henrypan123 (Jul 16, 2008)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome pics!!!

I'm impressed of that city!!!

:applause:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

OF more than 600 cities of China in all, Beijing in which I am living now, as capital and heart of our country, is undoutedly my favorite! I just feel lucky to be along with the city by myself the moment the 29th Olympics Game's coming to us.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

www.beijingupdates.com


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

WOW unbelievable in such a short period of time beijing is more modern than so many other developed cities in the world. And pollution seems not much of a problem there in these pics...keep it up!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Saiholmes (Jan 16, 2005)

wonderful!


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

its amazing seeing those historical sites clashing with modern structures! :eek2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I like the last photo jeje, what is that??


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

el palmesano said:


> I like the last photo jeje, what is that??


It's Qian Men pedestrianized street
It will be open before Olympic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The pics with old tram are beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

wooowww!!!! Beijing is amazing!!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful city, there has been mayor changes in Beijing for the Olympics looks even better now


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

oliver999 said:


> mark renton said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not a good idea to boycott Olympics. But the Beijing dictatorship have nothing to do with "Olympic Principles"...Who cares about "Olympic Principles"? I don´t.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

one of the most beautiful cities!


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Kenwen said:


> by the time your stupid country throw nuclear weapon 2 china, china would already erase your country from the map already, pathetic and arrogant, any country dares to piss off china, they wil get their revenge,even 8 nation army counldnt beat china in the korean war


Don't react to a stupid comment with stupidity.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Relax


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

China is the future for what I can see. Economically, it will change the world for the better.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

:applause: Congrat Beijing for doing an excellent job in making your City looking so nice


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

thanx to Yello Perilo, most of these I understand are new build. This area is famous for its hutong lanes:



YelloPerilo said:


> Qianmen Jie in Beijing. Just got a complete face lift and restoration.
> 
> Source: Xinhua
> 
> ...





































Yongding Gate and City Wall rebuild


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those lanes used by trams in our days?


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

photographer captures the illuminated Qianmen Street in Beijing on July 28, 2008. The 570-year-old former commercial street, located south of Tian'anmen Square, has just finished its fifth redevelopment and will be ready for the upcoming Olympic Games









People walk in Qianmen Street in Beijing on July 28, 2008. The rejuvenation project of Qianmen Street, one of the oldest streets in Beijing, has come to an end after about fifteen months


----------



## flymordecai (Jan 4, 2006)

That redevelopment is pretty sad in my opinion. The city lost a bit of its soul and character for some sparkling, brand new...traditional buildings?


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

^^
They are not all brand new as I know. But the fact is there is almost nothing left there so Beijing didn't lose anything except restoring the area based on the old photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The area looks nice btw


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Alot of the Inner City, a complex of 28 massive temples + the Imperial City for the court and gentry, along with the largest grounds and gardens in the world that was the Old Summer Palace etc, were destroyed during the Boxer Rebellion/Opium Wars by Western troops. Further destruction continued with regime change- In 1920 the city counted 3000 palaces and temples, by 1930 there were only 300 after the Qing dynasty fell and the republic was declared - destruction wrought far worse than in the cultural revolution or by Communist modernisation (such as the loss of the castle sized city walls, the greatest ever built). The 1990s and 00s has seen the loss of the traditional hutong lanes, though in reality they have been long corrupted by postwar additions and concrete, and subdivided into 1 person per square metre.

Slowly the tide is changing it seems, following the inordinate successes of the restored Xintiandi and Old City districts in Shanghai. Parts of the City Wall and grand gates have been rebuilt, and the hutongs, of which thousands still survive, are being selectively restored to their Ming or Qing dynasty originals under all the cheap extensions. Over the years many temples have also been restored and rebuilt.

Hutongs

























lively streets










restored hutongs, the new additions masked these old buildings


















The most contentious project is the Old Summer Palace, a vast network of 40 lakes each with an island pavilion or palace. The current regime prefers it to be left in ruins as a historical lesson to the excesses of colonial plunder and destruction, - whilst some lobbies push for a rebuild. Very controversially Hangzhou, thousands of miles south announced it would rebuild the palace in its city instead.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

china has done a great job preparing for the olympics.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Next page.....Olympics 2008


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

juancito said:


> china has done a great job preparing for the olympics.


It is and this is going to benefit the Country a great deal with all the new infrastructures , sport venues , parks and ancient historical towns have been restored , I am happy for them :cheers:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Illuminated drums forming a wall can be seen at night in the underground square of the Olympic Green in Beijing July 28, 2008. Located to the north of the Bird's Nest, the underground square gives a presentation of Chinese culture


















A sculpture in the shape of a beauty from Tang Dynasty can be seen in the underground square of the Olympic Green in Beijing


----------



## zhiemi (Feb 29, 2008)

Toooo good, Beijing!


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

I feel a bit emotional looking at these pics thinking about all the adversities they have gone through during the past seven years .... what can I say ? all the Best for you Beijing


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

skyboi said:


> I feel a bit emotional looking at these pics thinking about all the adversities they have gone through during the past seven years .... what can I say ? all the Best for you Beijing


Beijing welcomes you


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Is that a tumor or something?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice Beijing :cheers:


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Breathtaking


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow 
Beautiful!


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Breathtaking


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From flickr


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From flickr


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Best*

*Absolutely AMAZING!!! the BEST OLYMPICS COMPLEX EVER!!*


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

JULY 30: Performers wait their turn outside the National Stadium during the first dress rehearsal for the opening ceremony of the Beijing Olympic Games July 30, 2008 in Beijing, China. Beijing is making its final preparations for the upcoming Olympics. 

















[/


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my fking god! Magnificent, magnificent, magnificent!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the Stadiums are magnificent! Awesome :cheers:


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

And the flower girls are beautiful ...so elegant , we'll see them all very soon on TV


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the city looks spectacular


----------



## Berns (Jun 21, 2007)

I REALLY MISS BEIJING!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

love this Olympic park panorama photo (wang3769, sina.com)


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

You got to love SSC without it you wouldn't know what is going on in this world this illustrated


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Workers unhook a round-mouthed food vessel with four loop handles in ancient China, that is set here as a new landmark of Gui street, the famous food and beverage street, near Dongzhimen overpass in Beijing, capital of China, on July 31, 2008


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

big-dog said:


> love this Olympic park panorama photo (wang3769, sina.com)


真是太牛比了，还有吗?:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome China :cheers:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice ^^


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

The transformation Beijing is going thru is amazing.


----------



## yxfs2000 (Aug 3, 2008)

*8.2 pyrotechnical*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The transformation of Beijing is really amazing! Once again: BRAVO BEIJING :cheers:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 6

























































































































































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 7








































































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 8





















































































































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 9











































v


















































































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

SIMPLY AMAZING!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 10

































































































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Opening ceremony of the Beijing Olympic Games ...*


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

The opening ceremony had the most dramatic colours I've ever seen. Simply amazing


----------



## SouthFloridaBoy (Jun 25, 2007)

ONLY the chinies could pull off something like that. AMAZING!!! nothing like it!


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## wwwdbwww (May 6, 2005)

that's truely beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## R.tree (Aug 27, 2008)

beijing 798 art zone:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 11


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 12


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 13

















































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 14


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 15






















































































































































































































































































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 16








































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremonies - part 17
























































































































































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

*Beijing CBD*

*Beijing CBD *
8/23/2008 by cobble from beijingupdates.com


----------



## HiTOPHi (Jan 2, 2008)

*Beijing Zhongguancun*

*Beijing ZHongguancun - China's Sillicon Valley*
8/31/2008 by cobble from beijingupdates.com




























new Zhongguancun shopping center



























Haidian Middle Street








































































Haidian Park


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

high tech


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

wow is all i can say


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

more classic than shanghai, amazing.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, looks so clean, and the air is crystal clear! This city has modernized tremendously.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

The strongest feeling for me to Beijing city is that Beijing is becoming more and more cleaner ,meanwhile ,with hundreds of buildings and skycrapers with super-moder style.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Closing Ceremony of the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games









































































































































































































































































From kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

(beijingupdates.com)


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Magnificent


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent indeed :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

edited


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Beijing is one of the greatest cities of our world.
And, 2008 Olympics are going to be remembered as the most beautiful and elegant games in Olympic history. I don't think any country can compete in this regard.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW
new shots of CBD area
Thank you Foglio


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From Kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From Kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From Kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From Kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From Kuto.cn


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Foglio, you always have a lot of to show to us
thank you very much
and all those pictures can light me.
love them~~


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

mark8929


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bonivison said:


> Foglio, you always have a lot of to show to us
> thank you very much
> and all those pictures can light me.
> love them~~


thanks :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Financial Street


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SuZhou street









jingshan park









Qianmen street


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## AndreyGr (May 11, 2008)

I was in Beijing a month ago and was realy impressed. The city is very clean, the people are very kind and cheerful, the architecture is outstanding. Only good impressions Surely, there are lots of poor areas in the city, but all of them were hided from the eyesight.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

City life


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

hehe, i like the last picture.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

i love the last pics


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

fantastic, the city is very impressive


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

flickr


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

BeiJing Skyline
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO BEIJING


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO Life


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO SHANGDU - Soho 尚都


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOHO LIFE


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Jianwai SOHO is my favourite among all the SOHO projects by the developer, Pan Shiyi(潘石屹).
Pan Shiyi, his another project which is called "commune by the great wall(长城脚下的公社)" in Beijing's suburb is also quite classic.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

What a great city, really modern and still has that millenary style.
Great shots


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

5icbd.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

5icbd.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

5icbd.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Beijng's Qianmen Street: A Revival of Old Dreams*

120 years ago









Now


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Now


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lady acted by Man, in beijing opera
男扮女装，男唱女腔


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beijing Airport T3


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Foglio1986 said:


> Lady acted by Man, in beijing opera
> 男扮女装，男唱女腔


amazing shot!
It reminds me of the old movie, " farewell my concubine".:nuts:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Overview of Night ...*


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

cbd


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

the seventh asia-europe meeting .by sohu


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

sohu


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The dude on the right....


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Some panorama pics ...*


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

From: http://forum.home.news.cn/detail.jsp?id=60210458
The 50th anniversary of the People's Republic of China's National Day military parade, 1999.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

forum.home.news.cn

END.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

beijing looks huge


----------



## Machiavel (Jul 26, 2005)

Kenwen said:


> beijing looks huge



It is huge! Beijing land area is 6,487 square miles, more than half as big as Belgium(11,787 square miles)


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

btw, Googleabcd, the Forbidden City _is_ the largest palace in the world, not one of them.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

By 万卷书虫





















































From:http://www.beijingupdates.com/forum/dispbbs.asp?boardID=1&ID=27588&page=1


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

By 万卷书虫


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

what a city!!!! i love you beijing.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Beijing rocks!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Autumn is the best season of Beijing. Can't get too much of the image of its yellow leaves covered street.


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Foglio1986 said:


> beijingupdates.com


Those autumn pics are really awesome


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics  ^^


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Diaoyutai（ 钓鱼台 ）Guest House*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thosze traditional buildings are great! :cheers: ^^


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

YelloPerilo said:


> 封建社会。


I guess oliver999 can seem to mean ironic


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

by frank7671


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

China is getting prosperous so fast ,that maybe in ten years time everywhere u go u would thought u r in a developed country


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Kenwen said:


> China is getting prosperous so fast ,that maybe in ten years time everywhere u go u would thought u r in a developed country


I have to say the parts of Chinese cities that are developed can be considered even more developed/ modern than parts of already developed countries.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Kenwen said:


> China is getting prosperous so fast ,that maybe in ten years time everywhere u go u would thought u r in a developed country


maybe not so fast but it's really changing every moment in every aspect.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

big-dog said:


> maybe not so fast but it's really changing every moment in every aspect.


Indeed


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

absolutly amazing!
so its not necessary to have an democratic society if u want to get rapid economic growth and improvement off life standart!
but a rising middle class will bring some changes in society and it will be interesting to see how the kommunist party will handle this°!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Please don't ruin this thread with weird politics.


----------



## UMSHK (Oct 19, 2008)

Kenwen said:


> China is getting prosperous so fast ,that maybe in ten years time everywhere u go u would thought u r in a developed country


Only in coastal China!


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

UMSHK said:


> Only in coastal China!


Sorry, you're totally wrong, in fact, improvement has been happening in everywhere in China, only that in coastland is more significant than that in the rest area.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

som


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last pic is nice one  ^^


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

by 星城6525
















]


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Woow. I admit I am really jealous over the speed of development in the capital. It really is amazing..I just went there a few years ago, but i really want to visit it again!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics..... :cheers:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

kuto.cn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Preparing for christmas...


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

ZhongGuanCun 中关村


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

China, capitalism in all its glory. Wonderful


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

who said beijing is one of the most polluted city in the world???


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

beijingupdates.com


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Which shopping centre is this?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

china is the best


----------



## Amuse2000 (Nov 15, 2008)

wow china looks very modern in the pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

China has very modern buildings


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

CCTV ads in the park...


----------



## Besos (Aug 23, 2007)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Which shopping centre is this?


金寶匯 Jinbao Place


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Summer Palace nowadays ...*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers: great! kay:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Taken in Mid-November and credit goes to LFLY ...


----------



## lg22 (Dec 9, 2008)

well, yes, china looks very morden in 'picture',only. in actual life, is different story


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Some parts of China are indeed quite modern like in the coastal region but for the inland region, it is not modern and need heavy development.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Dec 2008*

The Great Wall (Beijing.Jiankou) in Beijing's first snow '08














































(beijingupdates.com)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics ^^


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow! The Great Wall looks gorgeous in winter. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

big-dog said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

China isn't a small country , can you imagine the whole China is like that ? atleast the US is still safe for now with the #1 tittle as a developed Country with the size some what of China's


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

gorgeour fotoshots, now i understood what is called "like a poem, like a painting"


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jhun said:


> gorgeour fotoshots, now i understood what is called "like a poem, like a painting"


haha，is this chinglish？？


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jhun said:


> gorgeour fotoshots, now i understood what is called "like a poem, like a painting"


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

too beautiful. Its amazing such a functional piece of architecture is so gorgeous - the curves, the majesty, the intrigue. Imagine seeing this as a Mongol horseman after years of trekking across the deserts and mountains - the first sign of the great and insular Chinese civilisation of old:










Ghostly and mysterious


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Local residents walk against freezing winds in a street in Beijing, December 21, 2008. Force 5-6 winds battered the city as astrong cold front from the Baikal Lake hit most parts of the country, bringing the highest temperature to around five to seven degrees below zero


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

and it is much colder today..


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

from kuto.cn


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Weather, environment can define the beauty of a city!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

What a splendid year for Beijing. Thank you Foglio for the thread. Hope we can get more threads like this one, i.e.

Guangzhou 2009
Shanghai 2010

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
Cheers!


----------



## Austin Liu (Aug 30, 2006)

02tonyl said:


> Some parts of China are indeed quite modern like in the coastal region but for the inland region, it is not modern and need heavy development.


that is why we are most potential and promissing one. we build it by our hands and effort


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)




----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Thnx for the pictures,,

Beijing what a wonderful and good planned city, kay:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

The memorial hall of Chairman Mao


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Bird Nest nowaday ...


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)




----------

